# Opinions on OK Prowler 13



## ChileRelleno

Opinions wanted on _OK Prowler 13_ for fishing bays/nearshore BtB and running baits on mild/moderate surf.


----------



## iJabo

I own one and I couldn't be happier. Its fairly stable, but I would not feel comfortable standing up to sight fish in it except during the calmest days inshore. However, I'm perfectly comfortable in slightly turbulent surf sitting down. 

It has plenty of space and storage, but is slightly lacking in the rod-holder department; its nothing a few Scotty mounts and a milk-crate can't fix. It tracks well and is pretty fast. It's a solid kayak, middle of the line for the Ocean Kayak brand, above average as far as fishing kayaks go, I recommend it.


----------



## NoMoSurf

Love mine so much that I bought 2!!! I have ZERO complaints about it. 

I cant think of any yak I would want more. Not even a Hobie. I think the Hobie is too big to handle easily. If I want that hassle, I'll just take my Gheenoe with a motor!


----------



## FLSalomon

Classic kayak fishing design. I bought mine back in 2005. Very well designed. I now fish out of a Hobie Revo 13, but the OK P13 is, in many ways superior. Tracks straight, is stable yet fast and the layout is excellent for fishing. I would think it would be good for every type of fishing you mentioned, although because it is long and narrow, coming in through the surf could be exciting...


----------



## Yaksquatch

The Prowler 13 or Prowler Trident 13 (Same hull but with adjustable foot braces and extra fishing goodies!) is arguably the most versatile kayak design on the market. Most of the time you end up having to settle for EITHER a fast but "tippy" kayak OR a stable but slow kayak.

However, the Prowler's hull tracks nearly as well as a Wilderness Systems Tarpon 160 and is almost as fast yet if you change your paddle rhythm it's increasingly maneauverable! It's also very stable for only being 29inches wide, I routinely stood in mine and I'm 6'3" 180lbs.

I kick myself nearly every day for selling the one I owned a couple years ago!

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## Guyman

Got one myself OK P13. Want to try offshore any pointers?


----------



## ChileRelleno

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## superchua

I fish out of the 15' version and also love it. I went with the 15' since it was a little faster when I compared the two on the water. You can stand and fish in it, but I think the biggest part is rigging it the way that fits you best (ie location of rod holders, electronics, storage, etc.) I love the rod pod when i fish in the gulf since i can load it up with roads, anchor, and gear. It slices through surf launches, but I have noticed that it is easier to get caught by waves coming in compared to other kayaks that I have owned. I also currently own a Revolution, and it is starting to grow on me.


----------



## amdoch

I highly recommend it. I have been in a few other kayaks but none of them have been as stable as this one. I am a bigger guy (6ft 210lbs) so a lot of other kayaks haven't really been as supportive as this one. Never had an issue with the OK and even when boats go by I am rarely concerned about the water movement


----------



## prgault

Wife has had one for several years, she loves it and will not consider anything else...


----------



## Ivarie

My first yak was a Prowler 13. It is one of the best offshore yaks you can get. It was light to carry, fast to paddle and stable enough to stand inshore to site fish. It EASILY handled the roughest water and would surf a big wave coming in with no issues. The ONLY thing I hated about it was the factory seat.


----------



## ChileRelleno

Have the Prowler...
Tried to run baits yesterday with it...
Well...







Y'all missed a good belly laugh and prize winning video.
The South East wind an low tide combined to generate 3' foot shore break that was really close together.
Being relatively inexperienced at surf launching I tried to get out without baited 20/0 circles hanging on the yak.
Smart move, I tried and was dumped 6-7 times, I couldn't get the big'ol fishing yak out. Waves kept dragging me in backwards before I could make any headway.

Go to hotel, watch videos on surf launching kayaks.

Fast forward...
Today at Ft. Pickens I ran baits out several times during the day.
Ran baits out at night at Margaritaville.
Handled today's surf launches/landings just fine, only got dunked once when I let the nose dig in while riding a wave.

Running baits at night an be a little spooky when you know how many sharks are out there :001_unsure:


----------



## Yaksquatch

Guyman said:


> Got one myself OK P13. Want to try offshore any pointers?


Go practice somewhere inshore (ex: Shoreline Park, Oriole Beach, Naval Live Oaks, etc.) with no gear; just you, kayak, PFD, and paddle and flip it on purpose a few times to practice righting and re-entry by yourself. There are vids available on Youtube of various techniques, I prefer the Belly-Butt-Pivot method myself but find what works for you.

First few trips out, go light on gear. Bring 1-2 rods and as little else as you can get away with. And make sure it's ALL tied down for surf exit and re-entry.

Also, WEAR YOUR PFD!!! When (NOT IF, at some point it's gonna happen) you get flipped by the surf, the very next thing to happen will be the waves throwing your kayak directly at you. Swimming skill doesn't matter one bit if you get hit in the head with 50+ lbs of plastic!

Good luck! Have fun!
Alex


----------



## NovaBoy

I just ordered a prowler 13 last night with seat and magic plus paddle for $657 new. I was looking for a ocean kayak scrambler xt but I called ocean kayak and they said they no longer make the xt just the 11 and being 6'1" 250lbs I didnt want to be pushing the weight limit on the 11 if I was to try and fish out of it with gear. my goals for this yak is to run shark baits out and to fish the flats.


----------



## NoMoSurf

Ivarie said:


> My first yak was a Prowler 13. It is one of the best offshore yaks you can get. It was light to carry, fast to paddle and stable enough to stand inshore to site fish.  It EASILY handled the roughest water and would surf a big wave coming in with no issues. The ONLY thing I hated about it was the factory seat.


When I bought my my, I ordered two of the upgraded fishing seats with built in tackle tray compartments from Austin Kayak. They arrived before the yaks got here, so I have never even used the factory seats. I heard that they were ok, but not great. I'm often in my yak for 6-8 hours, so I wanted a comfy seat! The Austin Kayak seats are great.


----------



## archer-1

I have two of them and love them! My next one will be the OK Prowler Trident.....


----------



## Guyman

Thanks yaksquatch all info is always knowledge.


----------



## Duncan

NovaBoy said:


> I just ordered a prowler 13 last night with seat and magic plus paddle for $657 new. I was looking for a ocean kayak scrambler xt but I called ocean kayak and they said they no longer make the xt just the 11 and being 6'1" 250lbs I didnt want to be pushing the weight limit on the 11 if I was to try and fish out of it with gear. my goals for this yak is to run shark baits out and to fish the flats.


Where did you order that prowler 13 for $657?


----------



## NovaBoy

cant wait to get on the water


----------



## Bluediemond

Duncan said:


> Where did you order that prowler 13 for $657?


They're selling for $699 now at Academy. I bought one today.


----------



## auburn_1984

Yea I'm also looking at the OK prowler 13 or the Wilderness Ride 135. I'm a bigger guy 5'8" around 230lbs. Can't decide so will wait for the next demo day here in destin. Which seats did you order from Austin kayak.


----------



## NovaBoy

auburn_1984 said:


> Yea I'm also looking at the OK prowler 13 or the Wilderness Ride 135. I'm a bigger guy 5'8" around 230lbs. Can't decide so will wait for the next demo day here in destin. Which seats did you order from Austin kayak.


I went with the prowler because im a bigger guy and dont plan on getting any smaller anytime soon. you wont be disappointed in the prowler 13


----------



## mlynn49

Has anyone tested both the native slayer 12' and the OK Prowler 13? I'd like to know which would be more stable and better equipped...I like the seat in the Native slayer vice the low seat in the prowler...but being rather new to the whole kayak fishing side of the house I'm concerned that the higher seat will cause it to be unstable...thanks!


----------

